# McKarns and Barton Lake



## walleye0007 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has any updated reports from either lake. Looking to get out there and see if i can get some pike action. any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Spruce (Apr 20, 2009)

Not the places I would go for pike fishing.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I was out there this evening for a couple of hours. The only thing I seen was baby largemouth bass cruising the shoreline.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Spruce said:


> Not the places I would go for pike fishing.


No disrespect meant, but thats kind of an odd reply considering they're the only lakes in NW Ohio that have pike. You kind of left us hanging. Where would you go?


----------



## Spruce (Apr 20, 2009)

there is a much better pike place in ohio, you know where its at. Ive fished mckarns alot this summer, lots of bass lots of trout, never saw a pike. I'm not saying they're not in there but i never saw one this summer.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Drive an hour north in Michigan and you will slam the pike instead of working your butt off to get lucky and catch one in Ohio.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Barton has some good pikes. Plus I have caught some nice pike in Nettle Lake a few years ago. Have not fished for them in the last 4 or 5 yrs. Plus if you go into Indiana Hamilton Lake has some great pike fishing plus it is also a great crappie lake.....


----------



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I got a couple 30" plus pike from McKarns this year. They have been deep because of the low water levels. Barton produced a heck of a lot of nice pike up to 41" 2 years ago but not a thing this year.
Tried to get the boat in either one last weekend and couldn't. So I may try walking the edges this morning. I use a green chatterbait off the bottom and jerk it quickly to get the strikes. Also 4 to 6" minnow baits works good for the Barton pike. 
Will let you know if I have any luck.


----------



## walleye0007 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies and Lakota please let us know how the fishing was and good luck to all!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Are there yellow perch in these lakes ? Seems like there would be but I dont see them mentioned on the DNR website.


----------



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been out to both quarries the last couple of weeks and not a thing. Don't know if they have turned over during this period or not. Going out this morning to walk the shores again and see if any pike are cruising the shorelines and drop-offs.
Been a really bad year out there, but this is pike season and will let you know later today what happened.


----------



## Pond Hopper (Jul 19, 2006)

You guys that have been there recently and have been chatting about Barton, seem to say it was so low you couldn't put a boat in. Have an 11' ft. alum. Looking to just play around for pike this weekend. Can we get that boat in off the ramp? Thanks ahead of time.


----------

